# film anti reflet



## teste (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un macbook pro 15' et constate avec déception que l'écran brillant est fortement gênant lorsque l'on regarde un film sombre. Je me demande par ailleurs s'il n'est pas plus fatiguant pour les yeux (mais aussi plus agréable lorsque l'on travaille sur d'autres applications).

Je pense à deux solutions:

- Rendre l'ordi à la FNAC (satisfait ou remboursé) et en commander un autre avec écran anti-reflet.
- acheter un film anti reflet vendu sur apple store.

Il y a aussi une différence de prix non négligeable entre ces deux options (135 euros la première), (45 euros pour la seconde) et l'ordi m'a déjà coûté cher!

Que me conseillez-vous?


----------



## SadChief (30 Janvier 2011)

teste a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un macbook pro 15' et constate avec déception que l'écran brillant est fortement gênant lorsque l'on regarde un film sombre. Je me demande par ailleurs s'il n'est pas plus fatiguant pour les yeux (mais aussi plus agréable lorsque l'on travaille sur d'autres applications).
> 
> ...



Aucun témoignage n'est favorable au film anti-reflet - quelle qu'en soit la marque.
Même les Moshi...
Impossile de faire jeu égal avec un écran anti-reflet.
Une seule solution: rendre la machine et commander une autre (éventuellement sur le Store). Estime-toi chanceux d'avoir réagi avant qu'il ne soit pas trop tard.


----------



## teste (30 Janvier 2011)

SadChief a dit:


> Aucun témoignage n'est favorable au film anti-reflet - quelle qu'en soit la marque.
> Même les Moshi...
> Impossile de faire jeu égal avec un écran anti-reflet.
> Une seule solution: rendre la machine et commander une autre (éventuellement sur le Store). Estime-toi chanceux d'avoir réagi avant qu'il ne soit pas trop tard.



Merci de votre réponse.. Mais quels sont les principaux défauts de ces films anti reflets (il y en a un vendu par apple..)? Car je souhaiterais également acheter un clavier externe et tout cela commence à faire cher... merci


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (30 Janvier 2011)

teste a dit:


> Merci de votre réponse.. Mais quels sont les principaux défauts de ces films anti reflets (il y en a un vendu par apple..)? Car je souhaiterais également acheter un clavier externe et tout cela commence à faire cher... merci



Apple nous impose des écran brillant pour ensuite nous vendre un film destiné à en virer les reflets !
Je ne vis que par Apple et admire cette marque mais là, je ne peux m'empêcher de me marrer en lisant cela, désolé !

Personnellement, ma dernière machine achetée est un mini avec un écran ... mat !
Autrement, j'ai un macpro, un mac G5, un G4 ... 

Ok ok ok, désolé pour le troll, je me tais !
_(en même temps, pas toujours facile de se taire, hein !)_


----------



## SadChief (30 Janvier 2011)

teste a dit:


> Merci de votre réponse.. Mais quels sont les principaux défauts de ces films anti reflets (il y en a un vendu par apple..)? Car je souhaiterais également acheter un clavier externe et tout cela commence à faire cher... merci


Couleurs délavées, aspect flou, bulles d'air sous le film qui aparaissent inévitablement avec le temps car le film se décolle quoi qu'on fasse, perte d'angle de vision...
Profite de l'occasion pour rendre ton ordinateur et prends l'écran anti-reflet, ou laisse-le comme il est.


----------



## teste (31 Janvier 2011)

Merci de vos précisions. Je suis donc allée rendre le macbook pro écran brillant et commander un écran mat. 

Mais je me rends compte que cet écran mat sera HD ou rien!
Et là nouveau dilemme car si je compte faire du montage fcp sur cet ordinateur, je compte également et même la plupart du temps écrire (word) ou lire sur internet. C'est en partie pour ne pas me fatiguer les yeux que je souhaite un écran mat!, mais l'écran HD sur un 15' ne va-t-il pas me fatiguer tout autant les yeux (pour d'autres raisons, la taille des caractères etc.)???
Si oui, quelle est la solution svp? 

Repartir sur un macbook pro 13' et un écran externe? (avec l'inconvénient du manque de puissance pour la vidéo?)

Ou y a-t-il des astuces sur le macbookpro mat HD pour faire du traitement de texte et autre activité quotidienne (internet etc.) CONFORTABLEMENT?

Merci,


----------



## terradouf (31 Janvier 2011)

Bah il suffit de zoomer...tellement simple de zoomer avec le trackpad


----------



## SadChief (1 Février 2011)

teste a dit:


> Merci de vos précisions. Je suis donc allée rendre le macbook pro écran brillant et commander un écran mat.
> 
> Mais je me rends compte que cet écran mat sera HD ou rien!
> Et là nouveau dilemme car si je compte faire du montage fcp sur cet ordinateur, je compte également et même la plupart du temps écrire (word) ou lire sur internet. C'est en partie pour ne pas me fatiguer les yeux que je souhaite un écran mat!, mais l'écran HD sur un 15' ne va-t-il pas me fatiguer tout autant les yeux (pour d'autres raisons, la taille des caractères etc.)???
> ...


Pas besoin de zoomer.
C'est très lisible contrairement à ce que tu pourrais penser sans l'avoir vu.
Aucun problème- au contraire, c'est un régal pour les yeux.
Je t'assure que tu ne voudras plus revenir en arrière.
Et j'en ai eu des Macs dans ma vie.


----------



## AnnC21 (1 Février 2011)

Même sans zoomer à tous les coups, suffit si besoin (pour internet par ex) d'augmenter un peu la taille par défaut de la police, ça se fait bien . Sous word ou analogue, un ptit zoom et hop !


----------



## lemarseillais23 (18 Août 2011)

y'a t'il des retours positifs sur des films anti reflets?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Août 2011)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> y'a t'il des retours positifs sur des films anti reflets?


 

Aucun !  Perte de luminosité, rendu des couleurs faussé, angle de vue réduits, variation du rendu des couleurs important selon l'angle de vue, toujours une poussière sous le film, perte de contraste, etc. 
Tu peux rechercher des comparatifs, il y en a eu sur lesnumeriques de mémoire. C'est toujouts une cata...


----------



## Deejay-Joe (18 Août 2011)

pas besoin de zommer si la résolution ne te convient pas rien ne t'enpèche de le mettre en 1440 par 900 dans les préférence systèmes ;-)


----------



## raidehobbit (19 Août 2011)

moi ma question est (parceque ce n'est pas la première fois que j'entend parler de cette dalle mat) est : où trouvez vous cette option ???

J'ai acheté mon MBP il y a 1 an maintenant dalle brillante car nulle part sur l'apple store, lors de la config, on trouve l'option dalle mat.... ou alors suis sacrément bigleux ! :mouais:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Août 2011)

Ca n'existe pas sur le 13 pouces.


----------



## raidehobbit (22 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ca n'existe pas sur le 13 pouces.


ahhh ok je comprend mieux !
merci


----------



## Thewaveman (22 Août 2011)

Personnellement, j'ai un MBP 15" depuis fin depuis fin 2009 en ecran avec reflet et cela ne me gene pas beaucoup. je penche l'ecran dans un sens ou l'autre pour enlever les reflets et hop c'est tout bon.:love:
Par contre, il est vrai que je ne m'en sers qu'a la maison à l'interieur ou dans le jardin. pas dans le train ou autre de ce type.


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2011)

Je possède un mbp 13" Late 2009 avec un film apposé sur la dalle dès le premier jour (connaissant le problème de reflet sur la dalle et puisque l'option dalle mate n'existant pas pour le mbp 13", j'ai alors décidé de commander en même temps que le Mac sur l'Apple Store le film anti-reflet), je ne l'ai jamais enlevé je n'ai jamais regretté. Cela vaut ce que cela vaut (pour certains pas grand chose) mais cela me convient. J'ai une petite poussière sous le filtre à un endroit mais cela est minime (elle ne se trouve pas en plein milieu de la dalle) et ne me gène aucunement. 

Voilà pour ma modeste contribution.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (22 Août 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Je possède un mbp 13" Late 2009 avec un film apposé sur la dalle dès le premier jour (connaissant le problème de reflet sur la dalle et puisque l'option dalle mate n'existant pas pour le mbp 13", j'ai alors décidé de commander en même temps que le Mac sur l'Apple Store le film anti-reflet), je ne l'ai jamais enlevé je n'ai jamais regretté. Cela vaut ce que cela vaut (pour certains pas grand chose) mais cela me convient. J'ai une petite poussière sous le filtre à un endroit mais cela est minime (elle ne se trouve pas en plein milieu de la dalle) et ne me gène aucunement.
> 
> Voilà pour ma modeste contribution.



tu ne pourrais pas poster une photo, pour voir ce que cela donne?


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2011)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> tu ne pourrais pas poster une photo, pour voir ce que cela donne?


Attends, je vais créer un lien vers Paypal. 

Bon, je vais y songer. @+


----------



## iSc0tty (8 Avril 2013)

Je me permet de me joindre à la discussion un an et demi après, si y'en a qui la lise encore ^^
Je voudrais savoir si l'écran antireflet d'apple offre de belles couleurs tout de même ou paraissent-t'elles un peu "délavées" ? J'hésite entre brillant (que j'ai vu et les couleurs sont belles, mais les reflets peuvent devenir agaçant parfois), ou antireflet mais ça j'ai pas eu l'occasion d'en essayé un en vrai, et j'ai pas d'apple store près de chez moi ^^
merci 

Je précise que j'utilise un MBA 13" donc je trouve que les dalles brillantes des MBP offre de meilleurs couleurs plus "chaudes" je dirais que le MBA, et je cherche des avis avec de me lancer sur un anti reflet


----------

